# Wenn Dann Funktion



## LoliLu (20. Okt 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin ein absoluter Neuling und brauche eure Hilfe.
Ich möchte eine Wenn-Dann-Sonst Funktion einbauen, bekomme das aber nicht hin.
Ich habe folgende Felder:
Position
Differenz
Menge
Gesamt

Ich möchte gerne, dass
wenn das Feld "Position" größer 0 ist
dann Different * Menge errechnen
sonst leer.

Wie kann ich das umschreiben? In Excel ist das für mich kein Problem. Aber hier verzweifle ich gerade. Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Robat (20. Okt 2016)

LoliLu hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte eine Wenn-Dann-Sonst Funktion einbauen, bekomme das aber nicht hin.



Hast du denn schon etwas probiert? Hast du dich schon mal in Java eingelesen? Hast du gewisse Grundkenntnisse?

Hier im Forum ist es eig. so, dass man seinen Code den man schon hat postet und gemeinsam nach einer Lösung sucht 

Schon mal als kleiner Hinweis:

"Wenn-Dann-Funktion" -->

```
if(<BEDINGUNG>)
{
     <ANWEISUNG>
}
else
{
    <ANWEISUNG>
}
```

Gruß
Robert


----------



## LoliLu (20. Okt 2016)

Hey,
ich habe mich nicht groß in das Thema eingelesen, da ich es bislang nicht brauchte und gerade auch nur für ein Formular benötige.

Ich habe folgendes probiert: 

if (this.getField("Position").value>"0"){
 this.getField("Menge").value * this.getField("Differenz").value;
 this.getField("Gesamt").value = this.getField("0").value;
 }

Liebe Grüße,
LoliLu


----------



## Robat (20. Okt 2016)

Also..
ich nehme mal an, dass du das alles in deiner main Methode hast?


```
public static void main(String[] args)
{
    
}
```

Wichtig zu wissen währe jetzt noch, wo du die Daten denn her bekommst?

Soll der User die Daten in der Console eingeben?
Dann solltest du dich mit dem Begriff Scanner auseinander setzen.

Kriegst du sie aus einer Datenbank / irgendeiner Datei?

Um dir konkret zu helfen, brauchen wir genaue Infos 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## LoliLu (20. Okt 2016)

ähm gute Frage,

Bei Position und Menge wird etwas eingetragen, Different ermittelt sich selbst...

Ich brauche das für ein pdf Dokument.


----------



## Robat (20. Okt 2016)

Du musst doch wissen, wo du deine Daten herbekommst? 

Erläutere doch einfach im Klartext was du mit deinem Programm machen willst:

z.B.


```
Der Benutzer wird aufgefordert,  x und y per Konsole einzugeben. X wird durch eine Gleitkommazahl und Y durch eine Ganzzahl dargestellt.
In einer Variable z soll die Summe aus x und y gespeichert und anschließen in der Konsole ausgegeben werden.
Der Wert soll in der Datei daten.txt gespeichert werden.
```


----------



## LoliLu (20. Okt 2016)

Ja klar weiß ich vorher ich meine Daten bekomme...
Bei Position und Menge wird etwas manuell eingetragen, Different ermittelt sich selbst.
Mein Problem ist nur das Feld "Gesamt".


----------



## Robat (20. Okt 2016)

Und was genau ist dein Problem mit Gesamt?

Was soll denn in Gesamt drinne stehen? Das Produkt aus Differenz und Menge?

Was meinst du eigentlich die ganze Zeit mit "Feld"?

Ist _Gesamt _ ein Array? 
Ist _Gesamt _vom Datentyp int, double, float?


----------



## LoliLu (20. Okt 2016)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich die Wenn-Dann Funktion nicht schreiben kann.
Ich möchte gerne, dass
wenn das Feld "Position" größer 0 ist
dann "Differenz" * "Menge" errechnet wird
sonst leer.

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Textfeld in einem pdf Dokument. Adobe DC gibt mir an, dass ich die Formel als Java eintragen soll. Das bekomme ich nicht hin.

Ich kann in dem Dokument nicht eingeben, was es für Datentypen sind


----------



## mrBrown (20. Okt 2016)

LoliLu hat gesagt.:


> Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Textfeld in einem pdf Dokument. Adobe DC gibt mir an, dass ich die Formel als Java eintragen soll. Das bekomme ich nicht hin.
> 
> Ich kann in dem Dokument nicht eingeben, was es für Datentypen sind



Bearbeitest du grad ein PDF-Doc oder schreibst du ein Java-Programm?


----------



## Robat (20. Okt 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Bearbeitest du grad ein PDF-Doc oder schreibst du ein Java-Programm?



Also bin ich nicht der einzige der verwirrt ist? Sehr gut..

Es gibt meines Wissens nach in Acrobat die Möglichkeit if-else statements zu machen, aber das wird mMn in JavaScript gemacht und nicht in Java 

(@LoliLu )
*JAVASCRIPT != JAVA*


----------



## LoliLu (20. Okt 2016)

Genau, ich bearbeite gerade eine pdf 
Und brauche dazu eine Formel in Javascript...


----------



## Robat (20. Okt 2016)

Wie schon gesagt - *Java ist nicht Javascript.*
Hat zwar ein paar syntaktische Gemeinsamkeiten, man sollte es trotzdem nicht in eine Schublade stecken.

Erschwerend kommt dazu, dass wahrscheinlich kaum einer hier damit Erfahrung hat.
Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand.

PS: Die Google-Suchfunktion bietet auch viele schöne Tuts zu IF-ELSE-Statements in Acrobat.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Jardcore (20. Okt 2016)

Es gibt hier auch einen JavaScript Bereich.
In Java müsstest du den Wert erstmal in eine Zahl umrechnen und diesen dann vergleichen.
Ich glaube in JavaScript muss man das auch und dafür gibt es sowas ähnliches:

```
positionValue = Number(this.getField("Position").value);
if (!isNaN(positionValue)) {
    if(positionVale > 0) {
      // hier sollte dann auch Number verwendet werden... usw.
      this.getField("Menge").value * this.getField("Differenz").value;
    } else {
      this.getField("Gesamt").value = this.getField("0").value;
    }
}
```

Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit JavaScript aus... aber ist ja auch nur eine weitere Sprache.
Hier sind sonst ein paar Beispiele:
http://www.w3schools.com/js/js_comparisons.asp


----------

